# Excluding rent or mortgage, can you survive in NZ on $500 per week?



## datasword

The cost-of-living discussions here generally focus on the high cost of housing in New Zealand. However, if the house was paid for, could a person live modestly in NZ on income of $500 per week?

By modestly, I mean for someone who understands the difference between "needs" and "wants".

I need a well heated home, food in the fridge, medical and dental care, a house/appliance maintenance budget, and an internet connection. And I'll still have to pay the rates bill of course.

I do not not need (or want) restaurants, cafes, pubs, clubs, cinema, travel, gadgets, or children.

A car would be a nice luxury, to get to the grocery store or doctors, but that's all I'd use it for.

So if I already had the house, would such a simple lifestyle be sustainable on $500/week?


----------



## escapedtonz

datasword said:


> The cost-of-living discussions here generally focus on the high cost of housing in New Zealand. However, if the house was paid for, could a person live modestly in NZ on income of $500 per week?
> 
> By modestly, I mean for someone who understands the difference between "needs" and "wants".
> 
> I need a well heated home, food in the fridge, medical and dental care, a house/appliance maintenance budget, and an internet connection. And I'll still have to pay the rates bill of course.
> 
> I do not not need (or want) restaurants, cafes, pubs, clubs, cinema, travel, gadgets, or children.
> 
> A car would be a nice luxury, to get to the grocery store or doctors, but that's all I'd use it for.
> 
> So if I already had the house, would such a simple lifestyle be sustainable on $500/week?


Is that a take home salary every week or are you just taking a guess ?
Lets assume it is what you will take home each week after tax and acc etc - works out at $1000 per fortnight or $2166.67 per month.

For one person I'd say you could live on that income if you didn't have to worry about the mortgage or rent.
Elec & Gas maybe $50 a week max, No idea about water rates as landlord pays this but I'd say $25 a week, food maybe $150 a week, medical care $35 a week, not sure about dental care but I'd say $20 a week, good Internet connection prob $15 a week.
That totals $295 a week then your savings for home/appliance insurance and a bit left over for a car.
I assume the cash to buy a car isn't coming out of the weekly budget ?
If not then you should have enough to run a car which you will only use to potter around.

If there's anyone out there thinks I've got this wrong please feel free to correct my costs.

Personally I wouldn't take the risk running a home / life with such a tight budget. 
I know you mentioned you don't want any restaurants, cafes, pubs, clubs, cinema, travel, gadgets, or children, but is that normal ?
Are you gonna sit within 4 walls every day after work ? 
Do you plan to do the same on your days off ?
Surely you have interests outside of work and no matter what it is it will cost something ?

I'm not knocking anything of your lifestyle if nothing is what you want to do but just trying to ensure you are being realistic in your plans.

Maybe take a week in the life of datasword and total up the cost of everything - all the extras that you wouldn't normally consider


----------



## datasword

Thank you for your response.



escapedtonz said:


> Is that a take home salary every week or are you just taking a guess ?
> I assume the cash to buy a car isn't coming out of the weekly budget ?


Assume $500/week take home after taxes. Original car purchase can be outside equation too, but all running costs should be included in budget.



escapedtonz said:


> I know you mentioned you don't want any restaurants, cafes, pubs, clubs, cinema, travel, gadgets, or children, but is that normal ?
> Are you gonna sit within 4 walls every day after work ?
> Do you plan to do the same on your days off ?
> Surely you have interests outside of work and no matter what it is it will cost something ?
> 
> I'm not knocking anything of your lifestyle if nothing is what you want to do but just trying to ensure you are being realistic in your plans.


Normal for me. I'm autistic. High-functioning, not a welfare case. Let that not be a distraction from the numbers. :focus:
I am encouraged by one "Yes" vote. Anybody else want to add their data?


----------



## topcat83

Many people do survive on $500 per week. I'd find it hugely difficult though - too used to creature comforts.
Looking at your original list of needs too, you'd have to be very picky about your house. Make sure you get a well insulated house with some kind of heating like a heat pump. Probably a newer build, with double glazing too. That would keep you more comfortable and reduce electricity bills.

Be aware also that your autism will have some bearing on your medical results for your application. Get a letter from your GP or specialist that backs your statement of 'high-functioning' and 'not a welfare case'. Bearing in mind that NZ has a public health system, You'll need to prove that the long-term medical care that you require won't be too expensive. 

On the up side, Clemclan said to allow $35 per week for medical - if you have medical insurance then maybe this is reasonable. But we don't, preferring to rely on the public health system (it hasn't let us down yet!) so allowing for 1 doctors visit every 6 months (at $50) and for hubby's medications ($15 for 3 months worth), we're looking at closer to $12 per month or $3 per week!


----------



## datasword

topcat83 said:


> Be aware also that your autism will have some bearing on your medical results for your application. Get a letter from your GP or specialist that backs your statement of 'high-functioning' and 'not a welfare case'. Bearing in mind that NZ has a public health system, You'll need to prove that the long-term medical care that you require won't be too expensive.


I require no special care. I've gotten pretty good at pretending to be human during casual interactions. Nobody would know unless I told them. I only revealed it here after realizing that this thread was at risk of being diverted into discussions about the psychological hardship of leading such an isolated lifestyle. That is not an issue for me.

However the medical system is one of the main attractions of NZ. The USA is a nightmare that will find any excuse to deny people care when they're no longer profitable.

I should also have noted that, by luck of birth, I am already a NZ citizen. I just haven't lived there since I was a kid, so have a lot of the same questions any expat would.


----------



## topcat83

datasword said:


> ......
> I should also have noted that, by luck of birth, I am already a NZ citizen. I just haven't lived there since I was a kid, so have a lot of the same questions any expat would.


no problems with visas then! As you say, it's just a case of whether you can live within your income.


----------



## datasword

What towns would you recommend for someone trying to keep living expenses to a minimum? I suppose I'm looking for cheaper houses in places where it doesn't get too cold, with all the necessary services, but not so spread-out it wastes petrol.

Thanks.


----------



## topcat83

datasword said:


> What towns would you recommend for someone trying to keep living expenses to a minimum? I suppose I'm looking for cheaper houses in places where it doesn't get too cold, with all the necessary services, but not so spread-out it wastes petrol.
> 
> Thanks.


Avoid Auckland & Wellington as it is generally more expensive to live in the larger cities.
For the weather, I'd head for the East. I personally like Havelock North - it's near Napier and Hastings, so you have the facilities for these reasonably sized towns, but is just a tad smaller. 
Maybe Tauranga in the Bay of Plenty? I also like Taupo, but it tends to have more of a continental weather pattern as it is inland and at a slightly higher altitude.

Will you be working at all? That will also have a bearing on best places to live.


----------



## datasword

Not working (or working from home).

I hate really hot weather, so would rule out anywhere that is regularly over 25C. But then I also don't want to live anywhere too cold to avoid high heating bills. Maybe that's asking the impossible. 

Hawkes Bay is probably too hot. 

Taupo is tough to figure out. I get the impression the averages aren't painting an accurate picture. Frequent frosts?

Nelson weather looks nice too, if summer isn't very humid there?


----------



## Song_Si

Taupo. Can be freezing. 
OK if you're a visiting skier in winter, but not a place I would ever have considered living in year-round.
Great over the warmer months, but winter, not hanks. The icy wind from the lake, ice on the roads, put it well down my list in comparison to a coastal town.


----------

